# Anfänger mit Angelset



## T-Jay (13. August 2011)

Hallo!
ich habe mich grade ein wenig durch das Forum gelesen und habe jetzt aber doch mal noch eine Frage.

Und zwar habe ich vor meinem Freund eine Angel zu schenken, damit er im Urlaub in Frankreich (Nähe Bordeaux) und Spanien (Valencia) angeln kann. 
Wir haben allerdings beide noch nicht allzuviel Ahnung vom Angeln.

Gestern habe ich im Angelshop ein Angelset gekauft mit Angel (fertig schon mit Angelschnur), Kescher, Bleigewichten, Haken, und 1 Schwimmer.
Zusätzlich habe ich dann noch einen zweiten Schwimmer als Ersatz und einen Blinker gekauft.

Meint ihr, ich brauche noch mehr? z.B. mehr Angelschnur?
oder mehr Blinker? 
oder sollte ich mich entscheiden, ob ich besser mit den Schwimmern oder den Blinkern arbeite?
Was ist denn besser in Frankreich bzw. Spanien (jeweils am Meer bzw. manchmal vielleicht auch im Süßwasser)?

LG


----------



## kati48268 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Anfänger mit Angelset*

Moin & Willkommen.

Eine Antwort auf deine Frage bedingt dutzende Gegenfragen und wäre auch dann kaum möglich, weil "Angeln im Meer und Süßwasser in Spanien und Frankreich" wohl auch ein komplettes großes Bücherregal füllt.

Trotzdem lass dich von dem Vorhaben nicht abhalten, einfach mal machen/learning by doing ist genau der richtige Einstieg ...um Interesse an der Sache zu entwickeln. Plant trotzdem ein, abends eher Hot Dog & nicht Fisch zu essen.

2 Dinge möchte ich dir raten: leih dir in einer Bücherei ein Buch a la "Angeln für Einsteiger" um ein wenig Grundkenntnisse zu bekommen, kann die Lust auf's angeln auch noch um einiges steigern.
Und hockt euch am Urlaubsort (oder auch schon hier) mal neben einen Einheimischen, schaut dem auf die Finger und löchert ihn mit Fragen, wenn er das mag.

Wäre übrigens interessant zu lesen, wie's gelaufen ist, wenn ihr wieder daheim seit.


----------



## Deadfi5h (13. August 2011)

*AW: Anfänger mit Angelset*

Servus T-Jay!
Deiner beschreibung nach hast du da so ein billig-Angelset (nicht böse gemeint),ich denke für das Meer ist die Combo überhaupt nicht geignet,wenn die Rolle nicht Salzwasserfest ist,werdet ihr da nicht lange dran Freude haben.Ist die Rolle überhaupt aus Metall oder Plastik?

Mit zwei Posen und einem Blinker wirst du auch nicht weit kommen,du musst Hänger/Abrisse einkalkulieren,das geht schneller als gedacht,da bräuchtest du schon noch mehr Kleinteile (Kunstköder,Posen,Bleie,Wirbel etc.)

Wenn du blinkern willst empfiehlt sich auch eine Geflochtene Schnur auf der Rolle,da wird wohl von Haus aus eine Monofile drauf sein

LG


----------



## kati48268 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Anfänger mit Angelset*

Ein definitives "nein".
Wie oft hab ich schon gesehen, wie ein Einheimischer auf der kaimauer mit seiner Handleine einen Fisch nach dem anderen fängt, während die Touris mit ihren schicken Knüppeln (& reichlich deutscher Angelerfahrung) ziemlich abgestunken sind.
Es geht erst mal alles & man braucht nicht geflochtene Schnur, sondern Spaß an der Sache.
Einfach machen.
Spaß haben, lernen, keine Erwartungen haben.


----------



## Deadfi5h (13. August 2011)

*AW: Anfänger mit Angelset*



> man braucht nicht geflochtene Schnur



Braucht man nicht,für nen Anfänger ist ne Geflochtene sowieso nicht unbedingt geeignet,aber wenn ich Blinker,will ich zumindest den Biss mitbekommen,mit einer Standart Mono mit viel Dehnung nicht so das wahre.

LG


----------



## Jonas1004 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Anfänger mit Angelset*

Also wenn du Blinkern möchtest würde ich sagen das du dir noch Stahlvorfächerkaufen solltest wenn ich mich nicht irre 

Gruß JOnas


----------



## Sebastian.L (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anfänger mit Angelset*

Ich denke auch, einfach schauen was machen die Eingeborenen .
Danach evt. noch einen Angelshop besuchen 2-3 Teile nach Kaufen und sich einfach dazu gesellen.
Vorher Plannen ohne "Erfahrung" wird eh nix.


----------



## siloaffe (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anfänger mit Angelset*

Hey T-Jay#h

Ich schließe mich Kati und Sebastian an!!!!! :m

Nur Versuch macht kluch

Wir könnten euch jetzt ne Milionen Sachen sagen die ihr uuuuunbedingt braucht....|rolleyes 

Was aber SCHWACHSINN währe!!!!! 

Ihr wollt angeln also geht angeln und habt SPAß#6 

Sollte euch doch was fehlen, ist das nicht schlimm denn in Frankreich und Spanien gibts auch Angelläden 

LG Markus|wavey:


----------



## Downbeat (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anfänger mit Angelset*

Ich würde ebenfalls sagen, kauft hier nichts mehr dazu. Gerade in Frankreich findet man essentielle Sachen sogar manchmal schon in normalen Supermärkten.
Ganz wichtig auf jeden Fall, die einheimischen gut beobachten!

Viel Spass.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. August 2011)

*AW: Anfänger mit Angelset*



Downbeat schrieb:


> Ich würde ebenfalls sagen, kauft hier nichts mehr dazu. Gerade in Frankreich findet man essentielle Sachen sogar manchmal schon in normalen Supermärkten...


Das ist absolut richtig, jeder Cora und andere große Discounter haben Angelsachen.



Downbeat schrieb:


> Ganz wichtig auf jeden Fall, die einheimischen gut beobachten!
> 
> Viel Spass.



Aber nicht zu genau abschauen, denn was die Eingeborenen dort häufig machen, ist hier in Deutschland verboten. Ich sag nur "Reißen"!


----------



## KöFi (19. August 2011)

*AW: Anfänger mit Angelset*

Also nen paar mehr Kunstköder wären glaube ich nicht schlecht wenn ich blinkern wollt oder ähnliches und natürlich Stahlvorfächer.


----------



## X36X (7. November 2011)

*AW: Anfänger mit Angelset*



Kofi schrieb:


> Also nen paar mehr Kunstköder wären glaube ich nicht schlecht wenn ich blinkern wollt oder ähnliches und natürlich Stahlvorfächer.



Stahlvorfach brauch man nicht unbedingt Ich hab auch viele hechte ohne ans Ufer gezogen


----------



## Jungangler97 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Anfänger mit Angelset*



X36X schrieb:


> Stahlvorfach brauch man nicht unbedingt Ich hab auch viele hechte ohne ans Ufer gezogen




Und wahrscheinlich genauso viele schwimmen noch mit einem Kunstköder im Maul herum!


----------



## DerJoni (14. November 2011)

*AW: Anfänger mit Angelset*

kleiner tipp abends immer da wo die touristen tagsüber die enten füttern.hab selbst so in frankreich innerhalb einer stundemein abendessen (2 brassen um die 40cm.)gefangen.
lg joni


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (15. November 2011)

*AW: Anfänger mit Angelset*



X36X schrieb:


> Stahlvorfach brauch man nicht unbedingt Ich hab auch viele hechte ohne ans Ufer gezogen



Was laberst du denn da für eine *******!?
Hast du überhaupt ein Angelschein?

Sowas beklopptes hab ich noch nicht gelesen.
#q#q#q


----------

